# How old are you DH/FRers?



## muddydc (Feb 26, 2004)

Just wanted to find out the age of the FR / DH community.
I just turned 45 and just got my first freeride rig (IH 7Point). I road cross country since 88 but found out the FR and DHers are having more fun. Wish it was as big when I was 20ish. I'm planning on entering some DH races this summer. I'm getting all the armor. Thanks for answering the poll. Adios


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff Gordon plus 20 years....YIKERS


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Hmmmm. This should be interesting. I predict there will be a large group of teens that are still supported by mommy and daddy, feel invincible, are easily excited, and don't have any responsibilities. Then it will taper off as responsibilities increase and you enter the working world. Finally there should be a surge of people after young adulthood that have more money and free time then they did when they were younger and, perhaps, have their children out of the house.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

35 and my kid is 12


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

16 in July


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

24 and back on a bike after an 8 year hiatus caused by brain surgery [bike related/ stupidity related]


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

47 years old.

2007 was my first full season racing.

Got 1st overall in Sport class

4th at Sol Vista G3 in an open class. I had 3 decades on the every other guy on the podium. Only 3 seconds total off first.

Racing geezer expert this year. Bring it on!!!!

The idea that old guys can't shred is kinda silly. I been hurt worse dumping the trash (literally) and more times than I can count while on the job. The key is to know you limitations and ride within them. Thats the secret we old guys have over the younger guys. We KNOW we're not invincible.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

21

no responsibilities!


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

16 but 17 on 8/29/08


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

8.16.1971


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

sweet 16


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

36 years old


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

39 and climbing!


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

32 and greying (girlfriend says silver :thumbsup: ).
Riding gets more fun, but never easier!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

18 woooo


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

35 and 36 is racing towards me.....


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

RickyD, Dickem, NickGTO, and rep: Keep up the good work. Glad to know I'm not the only senior citizen here. LOL
I'll be 36 in January, and don't plan on putting the bike away anytime soon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

23 and looking like a senile old man next to all these up and coming young pinners :madman:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Dr Phil mmkay said:


> 23 and looking like a *senile old man *next to all these up and coming young pinners :madman:


Don't think that.
Keep this in mind:
Old age and wisdom will always overcome youth and inexperience. :lol:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

29 and going strong,.... well after my shoulder surgery.... I'll be back until my body say's no again!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

47, just started racing DH this season. 
I've been riding (mtb) for 22 years, guiding MTB trips for 18, but have been jumping off stuff and riding skinnies as my main form of entertainment for about the last 6 years.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

18 can't come soon enough.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

34. Been riding bikes for lots of years, but started freeriding at about 30.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

17....


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

almost exactly 16 and a half


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Technically, I"m 35 but turning 36 next month. So, I put it in the 36 group 

This is my 2nd year DHing and keep going bigger!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

36...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> RickyD, Dickem, NickGTO, and rep: Keep up the good work. Glad to know I'm not the only senior citizen here. LOL
> I'll be 36 in January, and don't plan on putting the bike away anytime soon!


Right on rmb_mike, and the rest of you "old fogies"!!

I get better and faster each year I DH so I don't see myself quitting any time soon. I ride with younger riders often and I can still keep up with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

15 and whishing to be able to buy drinks :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm a 46 year old female, been riding road and mt. bike for 10 years, started DH a year ago.
- i should say became completely obsessed with DH a year ago.
any other old biddies out there?


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Turned 46 last month.....Does AARP sponsor anybody...maybe a handicapped division??? I dh so I don't get lost....just point it dh and go to the bottom. Alzheimer's will have to catch me !!!!


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

46. 16 years as a roadie, then 2 XC and now 2 DH/FR.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sweetbabyd said:


> i'm a 46 year old female, been riding road and mt. bike for 10 years, started DH a year ago.
> - i should say became completely obsessed with DH a year ago.
> any other old biddies out there?


You're name isn't Donna is it?
And you wouldn't happen to have been part of the crew from Philly at Ray's in January of '07 would you?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

50 not Hawaii. :rockon:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

muddydc said:


> Just wanted to find out the age of the FR / DH community.
> I just turned 45 and just got my first freeride rig (IH 7Point). I road cross country since 88 but found out the FR and DHers are having more fun. Wish it was as big when I was 20ish. I'm planning on entering some DH races this summer. I'm getting all the armor. Thanks for answering the poll. Adios


I'm your age and ride with a group of other guys who are older than me. I've been mtbing since the early 80's, feel like I've been freeriding since the beginning, always trying new trails and lines, the steeper and gnarlier the better, jump everything in sight, etc. Haven't done a DH race since rear suspension came out, I want to.

Modern bikes and equipment have made it a lot easier to be an old guy .


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

36...


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Back in 2004 I was standing in the lift lines at Big Bear during practice. It was the second time I had ever raced. There was a women standing in front of me with a Chumba F4 DH bike. Struck up a conversation with her and finally decided to ask her how old she was. 

60 years old!!!!! 

I believe her name was Deloris. At the time she was the oldest female DH'r in the U.S. I followed her down the hill for a ways, and while I wouldn't say she was "fast", she was hardly slow, and only walked one very steep tech section that was taking out LOTS of riders.

So when some of you guys tell yourself that you're to old, think of Deloris.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Fifty-one. But I ride like I'm 58.


----------



## schaffer (Mar 7, 2008)

19..been riding bikes since i was about 4. Rode alot of bmx bikes from about 12-15 then my dad got my a mtn bike.Been tearing it up ever since.


----------



## idrunk (Oct 19, 2007)

21. Riding since I can remember. Downhill for three years, cross country and BMX before that. Racing on and off all throughout. Can't find anything that I have more fun with (while the sun is up, anyway...).


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> You're name isn't Donna is it?
> And you wouldn't happen to have been part of the crew from Philly at Ray's in January of '07 would you?


yes, that would be me. is that you, Nashville?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sweetbabyd said:


> yes, that would be me. is that you, Nashville?


I thought so.  What's up chicky!!!!
Don't you recognize the username from NMB?
Did you ever move down to Brevard?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

37 next month...


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

RickyD said:


> Back in 2004 I was standing in the lift lines at Big Bear during practice. It was the second time I had ever raced. There was a women standing in front of me with a Chumba F4 DH bike. Struck up a conversation with her and finally decided to ask her how old she was.
> 
> 60 years old!!!!!


LOL. I had an almost identical conversation with _sweetbabyd_ when I met her up at Ray's in Jan of '07. I would have never guessed in a million years that she was 46. 
She was going over the skinnies like any of us guys would, and she was shredding the jumps too.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

36 for me.


----------



## evilimprdr (Jun 7, 2007)

28 and it's my first month of DHing. My first real DH bike will be here next monday after the first snowshoe race. I thought I had it made w/ 5.5in of travel. Then I went to snowshoe and rode the western side and realized what real DHing is about. Already sold my xc bike and trading off my AM bike. Pedaling up hills is for skinny people. I'm fat and gravity is my friend.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

evilimprdr said:


> Pedaling up hills is for skinny people. I'm fat and gravity is my friend.


Hold on there a second. I'm skinny and I hate pedalling uphill. If I'm going uphill on something that has two wheels, it better have an internal combustion engine.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

GODDAM!! Ya Ol' Farts!! 

Funny how 1) you never forget how to ride a bike, so as you get older you inevitabley improve 2) experience in taking on tricky sections, be they down, up or over, counts for a hell of a lot- I appear more 'reckless' now than at 18, just cos I've learnt to more effectively push my limits


----------



## _FratSop_ (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm an old man, turned 25 a few months back. I must say I miss my wild days of living in Colorado and riding DH 4 days a week, and eating ramin just to scrape by. I guess I can't complain, designing full suspension bikes all day long is pretty sweet too, even in Wisconsin.


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> 36 for me.


You're old.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

> Hmmmm. This should be interesting. I predict there will be a large group of teens that are still supported by mommy and daddy, feel invincible, are easily excited, and don't have any responsibilities. Then it will taper off as responsibilities increase and you enter the working world. Finally there should be a surge of people after young adulthood that have more money and free time then they did when they were younger and, perhaps, have their children out of the house.


You cant really say that. Im not even 15, but Im working about 15-20 hours at LBS, buy all my own parts(except for christmas and b-day of course), and my parents could car less if I mountain biked. You would be surprised at the amount of working teens, but i suppose you would be suprised at the amount of non-working teens too to be fair...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Almost 35


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm glad to see there are a bunch of old farts still riding  

I'll be 24 next month and feel like I'm "getting old". It feels good to know there is still hope.


----------



## ver-T (Mar 29, 2008)

shaaaat I turned 26 last month and remember back when I was 21 thinking a dude I worked with who was 25 was ...well...old...damn...


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Great Thread*

27, started riding dh/fr at 26

I blame the fact that I am a pansy on my age. "If I was 16 I would hit that"..i hope its not just me


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be 40 in four weeks.. I started riding 24 years ago yet that doesn't help, I still crash a lot. I have four weeks to land my 360 it's one of my goals. Here's last years attempt :


----------



## JudgeDH (Apr 10, 2008)

36 and learning...who said old dog don't learn new tricks???


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

trail bait said:


> I'll be 40 in four weeks.. I started riding 24 years ago yet that doesn't help, I still crash a lot. I have four weeks to land my 360 it's one of my goals. Here's last years attempt :


Your 1/16 way there. :thumbsup:

Looking good your dang close to pullin it off. :rockon:


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

48, going on 24!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this is a pretty interesting curve. Looks pretty evenly distributed, but at a much higher age bracket then I expected

good stuff, awesome to see so many people older then myself still shredding - gives me hope for the future!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

RickyD said:


> Back in 2004 I was standing in the lift lines at Big Bear during practice. It was the second time I had ever raced. There was a women standing in front of me with a Chumba F4 DH bike. Struck up a conversation with her and finally decided to ask her how old she was.
> 
> 60 years old!!!!!
> 
> ...


That was probably Doris Matyasovich. She's been racing for a looong time. I just dug out my result list for the 1994 Kamakazi and she was first in the masters women catagory.

BTW I'm 48 and haven't raced for years, but did quite a bit a few years ago. Now it's all for fun.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

36 in 3 weeks.

Good to see solid representation from the over-30 crowd! :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

35. As someone said on this board, growing old is mandatory, but growing up is optional.

Like William said above, a bit surprised at the age curve. Could also be down to the price of DH bikes, armor, clothes, driving to the resorts, lift passes, trips to Whistler etc etc etc...the kind of thing that gets easier to absorb with a good job I guess...


----------



## T-Coop (Oct 28, 2005)

37 next month currently the number one ranked semi pro in the MSC series won the 4x at Angel fire a few weeks back and 3rd in Cresta Butte DH last weekend (missed second by a peddel stroke .18). Used to rail BMX in the early 80 and started ridding DH about 5 years ago. You're never to old to rip! T-Coop


----------



## NY8739JR (Jun 14, 2008)

21...........Just started biking this year!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

geolover said:


> You're old.


Like you're one to talk!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Mudd said:


> 48, going on 24!


Ladies and gentlemen, I believe we have a winner!
Mudd has set the bar.

Much props and respect to you, Mudd.

I'm sure the rest of us hope to be still shredding when we get to your age. Maybe they will have invented hoverbikes when most of us get to that age. :lol:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

40, been riding for over half of those years in one way or another (BMX first then MTB since '94)


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

40. After riding all throughout highschool I got my first car when I was 22. Got sick of hardtails and rigid fork and BMX with no gears. 6 years ago a friend told me about all the changes in the bike world, real suspension and disk brakes, so I go to a bike shop and saw my BigHit. It was love at first sight. Kept upgrading to make it a 52 lbs monster (with Monster Ts) so got a steel hard tail to get some cardio. 

And now I finished my "last bike". My beloved Wildcard. Taking it to Northstar on Sunday to learn how to fly it. I can't wait to hit Livewire, over and over and over and over. You can grow old, grow up at work, but you can still be a kid and play. When I am on any of my bikes it feels no different than when I was a kid. I will ride till I die.


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

41.75 same as the weight of my highline! 42 in a month. Still hammering in the expert class for the last 20 years.


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm also 40 and still riding over and jumping off things that I probably shouldn't.My biggest issue is recovery time after a crash,seems to take longer than it used to.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

forty sev...


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*One word*



relic said:


> I'm also 40 and still riding over and jumping off things that I probably shouldn't.My biggest issue is recovery time after a crash,seems to take longer than it used to.


ARMOR. It makes the difference between dusting off the dirt to calling for an extraction.


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

I do use armour(I might be a bit crazy,but not stupid)but stuff happens.I've been lucky so far and not gotten hurt too badly.I think I just jinxed myself.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

17 and me and my friends are all supported by ourselves, my parents refuse to buy parts for me. I think there's a large amount of kids who actually save up and buy their whole bike by themselves.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

39 in a month, first year DH/ FR. 
Was getting tired of XC, this is the first time i've really been excited about riding in a few years


----------



## _FratSop_ (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm pretty impressed how normalized the distribution of ages really is. I'm getting statistic class flashbacks just thinking about it! Talk about target market!


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

48 years young


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice I always love seeing a pic of someone enjoying something I built. I am 30 myself and basically just getting started.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool. I meant to complement you on your nice work out there. Thanks! Maybe meet you someday if I havent already. Looks like the monsoon's coming so should get nice out there again. Thanks again for the sweet berms and jumps! Carmen


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

22, almost 23 didnt start riding DH or anything really till 2005...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

twenty-sixteen


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Khemical said:


> twenty-sixteen


LOL!


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

32.
Wish i started a bit earlier, but ok.
Our scene (Mountain Biking, and especially DH-FR)
is the BEST scene in sport and at all!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

I just turned 44. My knees have been absolutely wrecked by decades of BMX and DH/FR style riding.

I'm still riding, but I'm definitely not pinning it like I used to though. I probably should'nt even be on this section of the forum anymore, the riding I do most nowadays could probably best be described as "all mountain". I just come here out of habit...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

18 and paying my own bike bills!
and I do have a car, it was my big brother's, Though i prefer mtb and would NEVER give it up!

by the way, last monday I pedaled for 6 and 1/2 hours, longest AM trip I've ever done!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

j[email protected] said:


> There's a few of those dedicated riders... Others mooch off mommy then quit riding soon as mommy buys them a car..
> I buy my own stuff.... that includes gaming PC, motorcycle...
> 
> Oh man, gotta start saving!


well my mum did buy me my first full suser fr bike, my only so far, and every thing after that i pay for, repiars, new parts every thing, im 15


----------



## buckshot12er (Apr 8, 2008)

31. dh/fr for the last 8 yrs. riding bmx since age 5. I've played many "team" sports. mtn biking is by far the best sport. I love ripping off jumps and feeling the squish of the suspension.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

33 here, I never want to "grow up".


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm 43 and NOT about to quit!
I'm on the Mongoose Team this yearhttp://www.mongoose.com
And if you want to see my pictures and video then just Google Uncle Jimmi


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

buckshot12er said:


> 31. dh/fr for the last 8 yrs. riding bmx since age 5. I've played many "team" sports. mtn biking is by far the best sport. I love ripping off jumps and feeling the squish of the suspension.


lol im not so good at team games  i also windsurf, im a course and speed sailer, i was 5th in the contry in my fleat, but dat a few years ago


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

31,& been MTBing for 11 years- Yeah, its a dangerous sport but, I'm old enough to know better, but still too young to care


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

hm. at 29 i seem to be smack in the middle of this bell curve


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

who was it who vote 0-12?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Can a newborn freeride?


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

12/12/58


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

17 close enough to 18 though, all the guys i bike with were all xc guys when they were my age now do DH/FR at 22-30


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

18, riding XC since 15 and just started DH this year! FWIW, I paid my own money for both of my bikes and almost all of my gear.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

kitsapfreerider said:


> 17 close enough to 18 though, all the guys i bike with were all xc guys when they were my age now do DH/FR at 22-30


Can you pass some of that vibe over here to Nashville? 
We have entirely too many die hard weight weenies/trail rats that refuse to try anything remotely thrilling.
Not enough FRs here = not enough FR park advocates = no FR parks = me:madman:


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

40 this year.


----------



## Gez & VPfree (Apr 9, 2005)

59 I like it on the darkside :thumbsup:


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

13 turning 14 on july 12th


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

supermoto said:


> Cool. I meant to complement you on your nice work out there. Thanks! Maybe meet you someday if I havent already. Looks like the monsoon's coming so should get nice out there again. Thanks again for the sweet berms and jumps! Carmen


Thanks ! I do think we have met but I am bad with names. You ride with Ken ? I ride the orange and white sxtrail.


----------



## MBFISH (Aug 1, 2007)

Turning 37 July 10th


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

43 - Broke my collarbone 15 yrs ago and stop riding until 2 yrs ago. Started riding to loss weight and kept seeing all these guys in body armor riding up the same hill, but never saw them riding down. So one day I folowed some on my no suspension. Rode what I could., walked what I couldn't ride. Bought Santa Cruz Superlight, got better. Crashed the superlight and bought the Nomad. Raced beginner in Sea Otter DH this year, had a blast and know what I need to improve on.

You can teach an old dog new tricks - it just takes allot longer.


----------



## muddydc (Feb 26, 2004)

Awesome turnout on the age poll. sweet to see there is quite a few of us old-timers out there. it keeps us young. Thanks.


----------



## dirty 29 (Apr 23, 2008)

34, sneaking up on 35, and in the best shape of my life.


----------



## oink1 (Jul 6, 2008)

37 - 38 Oct 10th... Eeep!


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm 46 as of last Thursday!


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

31, but I don't live like most of the people I know that are in my age group. They all tell me I'm not normal. If mountain biking, rock climbing and snow boarding make me not normal than I like it.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

36, and just recovering from seperating my right shoulder (ac seperation). Look ok for Whistler in August though.......! Sweet!

All of us in our mid thirties .......... no wonder we can afford the bling.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

almost 34


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

40 in December!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

40. Not quite where I was when I was 18, but some skills have improved over the years, while other ones have diminished due to injuries, etc. I know alot of 40+ cats that shred though.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm 22.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

34, going on 16 - Love this biking stuff!


----------



## Markie_Mark (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm blown away by the age groups in here. I thought this was a 18-25 years old class, lol. Looks like I'll be riding for a long time. 18 btw trying to get in dh waiting to get into the air force and then I'll go blow $$ on a nice dh bike.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

scfreak said:


> 40 in December!


Yeah! Me too!


----------



## Norco_Ignite (Jun 29, 2008)

Well i'm 13 in about a month


----------



## muddydc (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm blown away to. I thought that I would be the old fart in this poll. Nice to see I'm not alone at 45.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

15, I'm a youngun.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Norco_Ignite said:


> Well i'm 13 in about a month


nice, what bike you rockin?


----------



## rsclimb (Mar 3, 2005)

49 - Good to see alot of elder statesmen are out there


----------



## EvenFlow (Sep 1, 2007)

29'er here


----------



## buckshot12er (Apr 8, 2008)

anyone remember the article bike did about two years ago. It was about a fella living in BC, who was, I think 67 at the time and still shredding everything in sight. thats sweet.


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

renderedtoast said:


> 40. Not quite where I was when I was 18, but some skills have improved over the years, while other ones have diminished due to injuries, etc. I know alot of 40+ cats that shred though.


40 here as well. Was thinking the same thing as rt. 
Good times either way


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol couldn't draw a better gaussian curve if I tried !

21 and waiting for the best to come I guess !


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

49, not as fast as i used to be but still love to ride.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

16 years of age.


----------



## buckshot12er (Apr 8, 2008)

neverwalk said:


> 47, just started racing DH this season.
> I've been riding (mtb) for 22 years, guiding MTB trips for 18, but have been jumping off stuff and riding skinnies as my main form of entertainment for about the last 6 years.


rock on


----------



## buckshot12er (Apr 8, 2008)

yes ladies


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

39 and hobbling on...

How hard do you other geezers go? I get flak for 'not slowing down', people keep telling me "You're not 16", I say - baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

buckshot12er said:


> anyone remember the article bike did about two years ago. It was about a fella living in BC, who was, I think 67 at the time and still shredding everything in sight. thats sweet.


You're talking about Pete Morin. I think you're aging him a bit though.....he's closer to 63, I believe. Beyond being a helluva rider, he's also a helluva trail builder.

EB


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

32 going on 13. Although after a good weekend of riding my body feels more like 50.


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

25 and loving it


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> 39 and hobbling on...
> 
> How hard do you other geezers go? I get flak for 'not slowing down' - 'You're not 16' -- baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...


Why would I not be sixteen. Just because I have nomad?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> Why would I not be sixteen. Just because I have nomad?


Dude, he wasn't talking to you. He was saying that other people say he needs to slow down because HE is not 16 any more . . . not you. :skep:


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Just starting DH at 32. 

I hope not too late!

Regards!


----------



## Vivisect_VI (Aug 4, 2008)

33 been mountain biking XC since 1986


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Hiramson said:


> Just starting DH at 32.
> 
> I hope not too late!
> 
> Regards!


I started at 33, and have seen some guys with 10 years on me rippin plenty hard (45+)

awesome.. must make sure not to break oneself too much/often...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Classic Bell curve results.... Nice..

Btw 18 for me.


----------



## peeler (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm 43 and have been Dhing since 95 and freeriding since 2002


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

09 will be the 40yo Season for me... Maybe I should have a mid-life crisis and buy some expensive s**t?!

I seem to go harder, so long as Im in shape, its on... anyone feel like slowing down as we become old farts?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

sounds good, think i might have a early life crisis, new bike here i come!


----------



## aaron37 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have been riding since '92 and I dont ever remember a single climb that I enjoyed. I raced DH in Big Bear from 95 to 2000 and always loved it. So I think that the first real ride in 92 I took hooked me on DHing. I am now 42, own two bikes a brand new Socom and a DJer.


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

I'm 36 . trying to go down as fast as I can ....	:eekster:


----------



## rafster (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm 18 and using my Air Force Academy Prep school budget to buy more equipment. next year, I will be taking a huge budget but luckily i have a nice hidden FR trail to hit


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Old'scool*

40 - going on 15.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> 09 will be the 40yo Season for me... Maybe I should have a mid-life crisis and buy some expensive s**t?!
> 
> I seem to go harder, so long as Im in shape, its on... anyone feel like slowing down as we become old farts?


Right there with you. March of 09 will be the BIG FOUR-ZERO for me too! :eekster:


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Coming up on 40. Rode the Woodlot a while back with a 68 year old ripper on a Bullit. He was nailing a ton of stuff that I was riding around.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

29 and getting younger


----------



## rewa (Nov 7, 2008)

34 and hucking meself silly


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

RickyD said:


> The idea that old guys can't shred is kinda silly. I been hurt worse dumping the trash (literally) and more times than I can count while on the job. The key is to know you limitations and ride within them. Thats the secret we old guys have over the younger guys. We KNOW we're not invincible.


*2nd that,* I am *50* on Tuesday and was at my all time fittest at *42.*. Loving every moment of my new found hobby and have enough staminia to run rings around some half my age.. I keep the age thing to myself though cos I don't even look much *over 30*.. he says modestly..


----------



## SlickRick23 (Oct 12, 2008)

32, riding mostly XC/FR and now getting into DH. Building my first DH bike from the wheels up. Ready to tame any trail I can find. It's like going into battle..."You prepare mentally, physically, suit up, tune your ride, dawn your helmet and defeat the beast. Afterward you may by bloody, but Victory is yours!" - SlickRick23


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

30 next year, and I won't be taking it any easier as long as some of my riding buddies are older than me.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

40 in 2009, and I'll be 53 when my daughter's racing Junior Expert. 

damon


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Whats old? I know a 60 yo that would make most fat lazy 20 olds look, well, fat and lazy  

If you keep fit, keep mentally active and have the right attitude then there is no reason not to enjoy any sport you want until you literally cant move anymore, be it downhilling, skiing or base jumping. 

Age is like beauty, its something the rest of society imposes on us... I will keep downhilling and motocrossing until I cant pull a brake lever anymore and why not, I enjoy it a hell of a lot more than gardening


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Hmmmm. This should be interesting. I predict there will be a large group of teens that are still supported by mommy and daddy, feel invincible, are easily excited, and don't have any responsibilities. Then it will taper off as responsibilities increase and you enter the working world. Finally there should be a surge of people after young adulthood that have more money and free time then they did when they were younger and, perhaps, have their children out of the house.


Lay off bro. This forum was "how old are you?" and not "I predict," where you go and bash everyone. I'm 17, paid for my bike, not my parents, pay my own health insurance, and work as a mechanic at a bike shop. Wanna make a wise-ass remark now?


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I am going to be 31 in a couple months...*

Age is a state of mind, not a state of being.


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

just turned 36 young, two kids 6/8 and my judgment is usually spot on these days and prevents the bad risk crashes I had in past activities.

I started DH/FR 2 1/2 years ago and then bought a DJ bike this year against the advice of some friends who said I was too old to take the crashes that would come as I learned how to jump properly. 

Still in one piece, still having fun, dreaming of shoveling dirt and sculpting lips.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

21 with many years to go, gotta quite my job first


----------

